# Dare to Wear y Digi Pops en México



## Hypathya (Aug 5, 2010)

Niñas, la llegada de Dare to Wear y Digi Pops se aproxima!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Alguien piensa comprarse "algo" de éstas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Están emocionadas por esta colecciones?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Algo en particular que las tenga interesadas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ya tienen sus listas?


----------



## lady joce (Aug 5, 2010)

hola! de dare to wear sólo me interesan las sombras free to be y sassy grass, 
de digi pops los labiales win-win y hot sass. por cierto nena, sabes si sí va a llegar rodarte? es que con eso de que le quieren hacer compló


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 5, 2010)

Antes de que "estallara la bomba" me dijeron que sí... tengo que reconfirmar!! Besitos nena, es gusto verte por aquí!!


----------



## makeupholism (Aug 7, 2010)

Yo sí quiero varias sombritas de la Dare to Wear!! hoy quería pasar, pero justo sonó mi celular cuando venía manejando, se me pasó la salida hacia Perisur, y ya me dio flojera hacer toda la maniobra para regresarme!!! pasaré el lunes... en el mostrador Mac que tengo cruzando mi calle ya les llegaron los testers, pero el producto todavía no, pero en boutiques Mac siempre las sacan antes que en mostradores....  Eugenia, tú que vives cerca, ¿ya salió?


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 8, 2010)

Hablé con Jonathan... me dijo que ya tenían el producto pero aún no lo dan de alta!!! Creo que será hasta la próxima semana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A mí se me antojan los nuevos glosses... y las sombras ¡claro!


----------



## bgajon (Aug 9, 2010)

No puedo creer que voy a poner esto.....
NO ME LLAMA NADA!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mejor espero el otoño y todas las cosas que MAC y Chanel van a sacar


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 9, 2010)

^ Es que ya tienes de tooooodo!!!


----------



## bgajon (Aug 10, 2010)

Jajaja! Bueno fuera. La verdad es que estoy en plena prohibición de labiales o glosses. Tengo demasiados y temo que se echen a perder sin haberlos usado algo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Así que mejor le ahorro


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 10, 2010)

¡Haces muy bien, corazón! Las colecciones de Otoño de MAC y Chanel van a estar arrolladoras y devastadoras. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Estoy rezando para ser fuerte y resistir al máximo cuando vea esta colección!!


----------



## bgajon (Aug 10, 2010)

No sé porque me late que te vas a descarrilar un poco, jajajaja.


----------



## lady joce (Aug 10, 2010)

hola chicas!! pues nada más les aviso que la cole de Rodarte no vendrá a México
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lo leí aquí: Empresa cancela venta de cosméticos sobre muertas de Juárez en México - Yahoo! México Noticias
en fin, al menos podré ahorrar un poco


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_No sé porque me late que te vas a descarrilar un poco, jajajaja._


----------



## Purple (Aug 11, 2010)

Hola a todas!!! Ya extrañaba darme un tiempecito para saludarlas, y platicarles que no me he comprado nada de Dare to wear, si pienso hacerlo, pero ni para eso he tenido tiempo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ademas del trabajo, la casa e hija, estoy con la organización de la fiesta de mi niña, así que me ando volviendo loca, y pues el presupuesto para maquillaje esta recortado temporalmente, jeje. Pero en mi lista están Going Bananas, Sassy Grass, Crazy Cool y posiblemente Shock a holic, espero que pueda comprarlas antes de que sea demasiado tarde y se me agote alguna. De los brillos labiales no pienso comprar nada, estoy en abstinencia total, hasta que logre terminarme algunos. Aunque estoy de duelo porque se me rompió mi lipstick Perle de Chanel. Con este calorón de 48 grados que hace aqui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mis lipsticks corren peligro cuando dura apagado varias horas el aire acondicionado de mi casa, y pues el primero en "fallecer" fue Perle de Chanel, ni modo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bgajon (Aug 11, 2010)

Que tristeza de tu labial Ana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y que espanto el calorón que tienen por allá. Que todo salga hermoso en la fiesta de tu hija y que bueno que te has dado un tiempo para platicar por acá, se te extraña. Besos.


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 15, 2010)

Ana, qué pena lo de tu labial!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tienes que comprarte un refri para tus labiales!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yo soy de Mérida y nunca he tenido un accidente así. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bueno, pues el jueves finalmente me lancé a MAC Perisur y me traje:

Dare to Ware Lipglasses: Bold & Bash (obvio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), Dare to dare (increíble), Ban this (no sé si me atreveré a usarlo) y Gimmie this! (qué color más wow!!)

Sombras: Sassy Grass, Crazy Cool, Shock-A-Holic (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), Louder, Please y Going Bananas (obvio).

También me traje el labial Hellraiser para probar la fórmula y Go for It de ITG (hace casi un mes que me lo guardaban!!).


----------



## bgajon (Aug 16, 2010)

Pues espero que pronto pongas lo que piensas de los labiales aunque no debería de preguntar porque ando en prohibición de productos de labios.


----------



## Purple (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow! ahora si que te surtiste! Bien dijo Bianca que te ibas a descarrilar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Y del refri para mis lispticks, creeme que si los meto, a veces hay mas labiales que comida, jaja, pero me da una flojera bajar para ir por alguno para maquillarme o para las fotos del blog, que termino subiendo las cajas de vuelta a mi recámara y después me arrepiento cuando empiezo a sentirlos derretirse y moverse de un lado a otro en el envase...fatal!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pero no es para menos, con el calorón de 48 grados que hace aqui
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y con la casa sola sin prender el aire acondicionado por muuuchas horas (salimos desde las 7:30 am y regresamos como hasta las 7 p.m.) asi que imaginate el horno esn que se convierte mi casa


----------



## Hypathya (Aug 16, 2010)

¡WOW! Qué calor!! 

En realidad no me descarrilé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... terminé gastando alrededor de $800 menos de lo que había proyectado!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En cuanto a los labiales, en cuanto tenga tiempo de probarlos les cuento. Me dijeron en el Pro que la textura va a quedarse de línea!!


----------

